
Boeing whistleblower raises doubts over 787 oxygen system - 0xffff2
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50293927
======
Someone1234
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21459237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21459237)

~~~
0xffff2
Huh. I thought that the submission system automatically redirected you if
there was a recent post with the same URL.

~~~
bpeebles
"bbc.co.uk" vs "bbc.com" in this case.

~~~
dang
I've often thought about standardizing on one of those (probably bbc.com) and
then rewriting the other URLs. But we don't have any reason to believe that
would always work, or that it would continue to work in the future.

~~~
hadrien01
It wouldn't. Some BBC websites are .com-only (BBC Reel for example), others
are .co.uk-only (BBC iPlayer). But it would work for BBC News, which I imagine
is the majority of BBC links on HN. UK users would be redirected to the .co.uk
url.

Or would it be possible to change the duplicate algorithm to simply understand
bbc.com == bbc.co.uk?

~~~
dang
That last bit is a good idea. I'm embarrassed not to have thought of it, or at
least to have forgotten if we did.

------
rosybox
> In 2017, he complained to the US regulator, the FAA, that no action had been
> taken to address the problem. The FAA, however, said it could not
> substantiate that claim, because Boeing had indicated it was working on the
> issue at the time.

This is sounds very similar to what has been written in the past, that the FAA
simply defers to Boeing on issues of safety. FAA had a lot more credibility
back in 2017 than it does today. I hope the matter is investigated, because
the FAA dropped the ball with the max and it and Boeing just don't have the
credibility anymore to simply defer to Boeing's expertise.

~~~
colechristensen
This would be a fine response from the FAA depending on what is actually going
on behind the scenes.

It is not like some guy in the FAA calls some guy at Boeing and gets "we're
working on it" literally and that's all there is.

The would be a process, there would be reports, there would be plans. It would
never be a matter of simple deferring. It would be something in that process
of following up with a problem report that is missing.

------
spookyuser
Am I going to have to start a list of planes I shouldn't fly on?

~~~
whamlastxmas
It would statistically probably be a better use of your time to make a list of
cars you shouldn't ride in

